# A little help from the fellow MUSTANG guys



## MechanicMatt (Jun 25, 2011)

Alright guys, I know there is a couple of you stang bangers on here. I've been working on building fast street stangs for many years, but they were always lower budget NA cars and fox body that I didn't care if they turned as long as they hooked when pointed straight. My problem is I built my Uncle a nice 06 GT that blows the tires away even in third. It is a 5spd GT with a Whipple intercooled suppercharger, bigger injectors, bigger pump, jba short tubes, jba axle back, griggs racing adjustable lower arms, griggs torque arm, steeda tune, mgw shifter, spec clutch, steeda light weight 10 inch wheels with 275 nitto nto5. I finally built a car with a almost unlimited budget, and I can not get this car to hook, If i can break the 11 second mark or sub 4 second 0-60 my Uncle says he'll be happy. My limiting factor is he still wants it to corner, I think I screwed the cars weight transfer when he had me do the very first mod, eibach sportline springs, I know on this site there is a fellow that loves the terminator cobra and a few other guys love there stangs, what do you guys think? He doesn't want to put drag radials on it because of there in ability to go in the rain. My Uncle has owned 12 stangs over the years I tried to build this one to remind him of his big block cars, but sadly he thinks this car is only his third fastest he has driven. He has a 67 390 gt that had 428 heads and cammed up that he thinks was faster and a 427 hi-riser stuffed into a 70 boss 302 that he also claims was faster. what do you guys think of the torque arm?? is that hindering from bitting?


----------

